# Are muscular men more attractive to women?



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2019)

The answer is Yes!

If all else is equal the muscular man will be more attractive.
The good question is, how much of an impact it will make and where.

When it comes to the other sex we all have 2 related but still different values.
SMV or sexual market value; this number will make us ?hot?
MMV or marriage market value; this number will make us a potential husband and father
For women, most of the time a very high SMV will be all she will ever need.


Few men are able to take a closer look at the finer qualities of a woman when in the presence of a ?perfect 10?.
But most women are not like that. Many women value relationship value FAR higher than raw sexual market value.

If we take the highest value females who won Miss world/Miss universe or similar titles and take a look at their husbands, we might find a few muscular MMA type guys but we will also find a MUCH bigger number of men with high social status, fame and money.

A muscular guy will have many benefits but the biggest impact will be in short-time dating and apps like Tinder, where casual relationships based on looks are common.

When it comes to real relationships, the muscular guy will still have an advantage but it will be a much smaller one. If he will have to spend a lot of time in the gym to maintain his physique it even might backfire in the long run.

A poor muscular guy with 20 may be considered super hot but a poor muscular guy with 40 will be most of all 40 and poor. Muscle or not.

While his twin brother who used his time building a business will be a normal guy with a 6figure income driving a porsche. Guess who of the two will have better marriage options.

In the end the time invested into building muscle may or may not be worth it, depending on the rest of your life and all the other values you will bring to the table. Thanks!


----------

